
Show HN: TopShots – Your top nine Dribbble shots from 2016 - iisbum
https://topshots.co/
======
iisbum
I got talked into a NYE hackathon, and we built a way to see a Dribbble users
top shots for 2016.

Inspired by the best of nine sites for Intagram, we thought it was be
interesting to see what was popular in the design community with a tool like
this.

